# My Greek Tort Seems To Like Cold Weather!



## Gillian M (Feb 19, 2015)

I have noticed lately that when my Greek tort is roaming around the place, it goes to the coldest points, corners, etc. It would be standing on a carpet which is obviously warmer than the floor, and from there it would move not only to the floor, but to the coldest parts of the flat! Isn't that strange  ? Moreover, I live in a country with literally *freezing* *cold* weather in Winter. A snowstorm is on its way today and maximum temperature is only 4 degrees Celcius now, whilst at night it's expected to fall below *ZERO! *I do know that torts hibernate during cold Winter days, but mine does not any more. So I don't think that this is the case.

Does anyone have an explanation or an answer to the above? If so I'd very much appreciate a reply asap.

*Please*, *please* *do* *not* *tell* *me* *not* *to* *allow my* *tort* *to roam around* *the* *flat.* (This would not be an answer to my question, and therefore it would not be of any help whatsoever).
Thank you.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 19, 2015)

Maybe its the natural instinct to hibernate when cooler fighting back. Just a guess. 
Is this the only tort you have?


----------



## puffy137 (Feb 19, 2015)

My greeks mostly the males are out & about during warm times of the day, around 26*c. Last night & today we had the first real good showers of rain since this time last year, some of the babies were still outside in the wet & coldish wind. Don't worry your tortoise knows whats best for him.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Maybe its the natural instinct to hibernate when cooler fighting back. Just a guess.
> Is this the only tort you have?


 Thanks a lot your alert.
Yes, it is the only tort I have. What does that have to do with the issue? I'd appreciiate your  answer. Thank you


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 19, 2015)

Him walking to and hiding in a specific area on the cold floor does not mean he "likes" the cold. 

He's more likely seeking cover for a secure place because he's in uncomfortable surroundings.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 19, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Him walking to and hiding in a specific area on the cold floor does not mean he "likes" the cold.
> 
> He's more likely seeking cover for a secure place because he's in uncomfortable surroundings.


 Please note that I did *not* say "likes cold weather." I said "*seems* to like cold weather."

And as my tort seeking for a more secure place, and it's being uncomfortable, well I regret to have to say that you are talking about something you don't know and worse still, have *never* seen.

Thank you anyways.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 19, 2015)

Good luck with your tort..... You won't hear from me again. 

Now, I'm off to figure out that block feature...


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 19, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Good luck with your tort..... You won't hear from me again.
> 
> Now, I'm off to figure out that block feature...


 As you like, and thank you.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 19, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot your alert.
> Yes, it is the only tort I have. What does that have to do with the issue? I'd appreciiate your  answer. Thank you


I was just curious if you had a few torts that she maybe stressed and trying to get out of the way of any other torts.


----------

